# C. Modesta Hatchling pics



## yen_saw (Sep 12, 2006)

Have a few people request for pics of West African Flower mantis (C. Modesta) L1 nymphs. Took a few but they are blurry (Sorry!!) as these little "road runner" are fast!!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2006)

wow i've never seen a flower mantis that looked like that man yen where you get all those things lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 13, 2006)

You will have to post pics of older nyphs and adults!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 14, 2006)

I believed they are common in countries in Western Africa like Nigeria thus the name West African Flower mantis (Also has a common name as Nigeria Flower Mantis). I traded the mantis from Germany with bugs caught around Houston area. The hatchling is very small around 4-5 mm (150 - 200 mils) and reluctant to catch large fruit flies, i have to use smaller ff from old culture. I am glad to have a chance learning and keeping this species, will post pics here on every L from my breeding stock, hope it doesn't bore you all to tears.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2006)

One of my breeding stock molted into L2 after 2 weeks. SOrry it is blurry.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 15, 2006)

what is that straw thing? it's not excelsior right?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2006)

> wuwu Posted: Fri Sep 15, 2006 6:53 pm Post subject: what is that straw thing? it's not excelsior right?


They are raffia grass i believed.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 16, 2006)

where do you buy them from?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2006)

You can find them in Hobby Lobby or Walmart. Raffia straws increase surface area in a small container for hatchling, i also use them for D. Hydei culture too.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2006)

Finally after 2.5 months, the first of Nigerian flower mantis (2nd generation) turn into adult, it is a boy!
















Here are some other pics


----------



## Reeves (Nov 29, 2006)

I love the eyes on this species.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

> I love the eyes on this species.


They are very beautiful I agree. Nice pics yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 30, 2006)

> love the eyes on this species.


Yes there are pretty cool!! I also realized their legs are kind of transparent too!

Here are some extra pics taken yesterday


----------



## ponchot (Nov 30, 2006)

Very cool, keep the updates &amp; pic's coming!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 25, 2006)

An update on this species, tried to mate the female (3 weeks old)recently, male was skittish although it has been a month since he last matured into adult. I left them together in a foot cube net cage. When i woke up the next morning, this is what i found...bummer!






well i have plenty of male to sacrifice, so on the same day i heated up a closet, and put both male and female together again. and they finally mate.











So waiting for the ooth. This will be my second generation. Promise for more update.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 25, 2006)

wow thanks for the update


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 27, 2006)

After plenty of good food, she laid an ootheca, and another few matings from other pairs been observed as well. Looking good!


----------



## ponchot (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool, how long did it take her to lay that ooth?

Funny pic on the Mantis....leftovers!?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2006)

It took her only 2 days to lay an ooth, but took another 5 days to do so.

Yeah, she left a head, couple of wing and half arm so as to warn me not to mess with her!


----------

